# Caption this pic!



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Devil Rabbit!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

"Oh shiznit, they're comin!"



hahahhaa


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

What did the guy mean when he said: What do you call 99 rabbits stepping backwards?.....OMG A receding hare line!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL. Those are funny. I think she's practicing singing for the Opera. lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> LOL. Those are funny. I think she's practicing singing for the Opera. lol.


maybe it was gas


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> LOL. Those are funny. I think she's practicing singing for the Opera. lol.


Funny you say that, Bailey sings along to opera music. My girls mother is an opera teacher and found out that Bailey goes nuts running in circles, singing along and trying to lick her face....it's soooo weird but very entertaining!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The rabbit's like whaaaaat!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

"Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Do!" Pun intended there, as they call female rabbites Does, just like a female deer! Lol! Thanks for sharing Aimee! That's a great pic!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

> Funny you say that, Bailey sings along to opera music. My girls mother is an opera teacher and found out that Bailey goes nuts running in circles, singing along and trying to lick her face....it's soooo weird but very entertaining!!


Lol. That's funny.



> "Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Do!" Pun intended there, as they call female rabbites Does, just like a female deer! Lol! Thanks for sharing Aimee! That's a great pic!


LOL. Your welcome. I found it on craigslist. They are for sale $15 I could get an Opera star!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

" Hey, how about some privacy !!!"


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> " Hey, how about some privacy !!!"


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

rabbit 'roid rage!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Remember the carrots and the butter!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

lmao thats just wrong :angeldevi


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Remember the carrots and the butter!


You're putting yummy thoughts into my head.Time for rabbit hash!


----------

